# Sound Boards



## Jeepfrk97 (Jan 22, 2004)

Im wondering what kind of sound boards you work with or have worked with!?!


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeepfrk97 said:


> Im wondering what kind of sound boards you work with or have worked with!?!



FWIW, I have logged in quite a few mixing hours on the following I see often...

Yamaha 2408, M3000, PM2000, PM 3000 & 3500, PM 4000, O2R digital.
Ramsa 840, A&H GL2200 & 3000, Paragon, Midas Venice, Spirit Folio, Soundcraft 32, Crest X-VCA and then various others I can't think of on a once or twice basis...favorite being an XL3 Midas... 


-wolf


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 22, 2004)

In order, as best I can remember:

Behringer Eurodesk MX2442A
A&H GL2200 I think... don't remember the exact unit.
Mackie VLZ PROs of various sizes - 1602 being the major one, but also some 1202s
Mackie CFX-20
Behringer Eurorack something or other.
And most recently, for one brief weekend, a Soundcraft Europa.... SO good


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, while we are on the topic:

What is your favorite board that is 24 channels or more?


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 22, 2004)

Oops... add the Mackie 24.8 up there.

Since I've only used the 24.8 and the Europa in a 40ch config; I have to go with the Europa - sure, it has little quirky Soundcraft things such as having Cut and Solo right next to each other, but the fact is that Soundcraft got it right, and Mackie unfortunately has some manufacturing issues that need to be sorted. Besides... the meters on the Europa are pre-fader and pre-mute. Very handy for live work, whereas the 24.8 meters are post mute post fader. Good for recording, baaaaad for live 

EDIT: technically the CFX-20 is a 24 channel desk, but four of those are paired stereo, so that doesn't count. Besides, it's a CFX - it doesn't come close.


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 22, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> Oops... add the Mackie 24.8 up there.
> 
> Since I've only used the 24.8 and the Europa in a 40ch config; I have to go with the Europa - sure, it has little quirky Soundcraft things such as having Cut and Solo right next to each other, but the fact is that Soundcraft got it right, and Mackie unfortunately has some manufacturing issues that need to be sorted. Besides... the meters on the Europa are pre-fader and pre-mute. Very handy for live work, whereas the 24.8 meters are post mute post fader. Good for recording, baaaaad for live
> 
> EDIT: technically the CFX-20 is a 24 channel desk, but four of those are paired stereo, so that doesn't count. Besides, it's a CFX - it doesn't come close.



Yes, I have heard similar stories...

Our mackie 24*4 is on its way out, maybe during this year, maybe next. Im hoping that the school will get it right, and buy something nice like a soundcraft or Allen and Heath.


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 22, 2004)

It's a pity they don't make the Europa any more... it's the only large-format I've seen lately with individual channel LED meters (let alone invididual pre-everything but gain pot) - maybe their K series ones do; I havne't looked very hard.


----------



## enigma32 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have worked with just about everything...
Mackie, Behringer, Soundcraft, A&H, Midas, ATI, Yamaha, ProTools (in studio), etc.

For reference, most large format boards have individual channel VU meters. On the majority of these boards that are still in use they are LED meter bridges. (for reference, at least the K3 has these meters... as does the SM series from soundcraft)


My all time favorite is Soundcraft (I love the europa) but I love my A&H board too.

I only use mackie and behringer for 1 or 2 input mixes on small systems.


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 24, 2004)

Would you believe:

Western Electric "Model 25B speech input equipment"? A grand total of 6 channels, 3" Dia. rotary knobs for faders, tube circuitry, 150 lbs, the size of a small office desk and built in the middle 1940's.

Two different units I designed and built myself.

Assorted Peavey boards for live sound, the current one being an SRC4026.

Old Biamp and Soundcraft units for live sound.

Old Tascam for recording

Old RAMSA for recording

Current Mackie 24*8 for recording.

John


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a friend who collects old sound gear; he has a large rotary mixer with springs for feet, supposedly from WOWO FM radio... I can get pictures if you want, he reckons it's a custom WE job but there's no branding at all...


----------



## Jeepfrk97 (Jan 26, 2004)

Jeepfrk97 said:


> Im wondering what kind of sound boards you work with or have worked with!?!



personaly id love to have a CADAC


----------



## mhall1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Allen & Heath GL30000


----------



## avkid (Mar 5, 2004)

i have peavey XR-80 and a newer (90s)Peavey


----------



## miniwyo (Mar 5, 2004)

Allen & Heath GL3000 Im not really a sound person but, I have worked on a few other boards and I like this one best.

RJ
Rock Springs Wy.


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Mar 6, 2004)

I have worked with many different Mackie boards mixing for various things. Others that I worked with include Yamaha, K2, Soundcraft, Peavy, and Fender. I like the mackie the best overall so far.


----------



## mbenonis (Mar 6, 2004)

Personally, I work with a Soundcraft Spirit Live 4-2 board at school. I've also worked with a couple of Peavey boards (not sure what models though).

I'd love to work with a Spirit 8 if I ever got the chance.


----------



## dj_illusions (Mar 7, 2004)

Spirit 8's are nice desk's 

I used a little peavy the other night... lets not even go into it, lets just say i dont particuarly like peavy but there is this one real cheap sound hire company here and they give u peavy's with everything.... lol


----------



## tm1000 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thought I would add to this also

Mackie 1604-VLZ Pro
http://www.mackie.com/products/1604vlzpro/index.html

Mackie SR-32*4 and SR-24*4
http://www.mackie.com/products/sr32-4vlzpro/index.html

Yamaha PM4000-24
http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA...ail/0,6373,CNTID%3D79%26CTID%3D228100,00.html

Carvin SL40 <--NEVER EVER EVER EVER BUY!
http://www.carvin.com/products/mixer.php?ItemNumber=SL40

Allen & Heath GL4000 <--currently using this (stereo channels on the end channels 44-48, custom built)
http://www.allen-heath.com/gl4000.asp

Allen & Heath GL3300 <--custom built no stereo channels
http://www.allen-heath.com/gl3300.asp


----------



## dj_illusions (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a standard A&H GL4000 and it came with the stereo channels on the end and next to the masters section. it hasnt been modified in any way, except for some minor power boosters on the circuit board which were done by us, the desks are massivly underpowerd if you want to pull a full rig off it all at once :S


----------



## PATech (Jun 13, 2004)

In my sound sojourns I've worked on:

Allen & Heath GL2200
Allen & Heath Mix Wizard
Mackie 1604
Mackie 1402
Mackie 1202
Crest Audio X-Rack 20
2 older Peavy boards (a 16 and a 24 channel) (the 24 is about 3 feet long)

On my internship with the professionals I pushed and carried, but never mixed on a DDA board and a smaller Crest Audio Century-series board.

I really like the Crest boards.


----------



## blsmn (Jun 14, 2004)

Yahama, Soundcraft and Mackie, but for the last 6 years have used nothing but Allen & Heath. Started with a MixWiz, stepped up to a GL2200, and just recently got a GL4000 - man, is that a sweet board I especially like the switch on Aux 10 that allows it to be used as a direct out level control - I do a lot of live recording to an Alesis HD24 and now no longer have to worry about getting the right amount of signal to it.


----------



## digitaltec (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... If you school has some cash and is really looking for a top of the line sound console for a great price, I would take a look at the Midas Venice Series. I had the opertunity to mix on this thing several times and let me tell you it amazing. The Midas pre-amps in this thing are amazing. 

http://www.midasconsoles.com/venice.htm


----------

